# Mtd 31550s ??



## David Norris (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm posting this here because it's essentially a MTD.
(let me know if that's against the rules)

Looking for where I might find a manual and any information on my newly aquired MTD 31550s that's rebadged as a Yard-Man Snowbird. 
Specifically any photos of the Tecumseh 5hp engine...
I think there's a cover plate missing & where the hecks the air cleaner assembly?


----------



## David Norris (Oct 20, 2016)

I have answered some of my own questions by searching this forum.(love this forum)
Seems MTD might have left a 4 out of the Yard-Mans model numbers.... my Snowbird # 31550. 
Thanks to a member here (Grunt) I was able to find MTD #314550 manuals that seem to match.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

David Norris said:


> I'm posting this here because it's essentially a MTD.
> (let me know if that's against the rules)
> 
> 
> I think there's a cover plate missing & where the hecks the air cleaner assembly?


Snowblower engines do not have air cleaners.


----------

